# configurer un mac os x pour un linuxien



## cdm1024 (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter un macbook. Je souhaiterai personaliser un peu l'interface. Ce qui me
manque le plus c'est d'affecter des raccourcis claviers pour lancer des applications, agrandir vertical ou totalement des fenetres, ... ,il me manque aussi ce qu'on appele sous linux le smart placement des fenetres (C'est a dire que si on lance plusieurs terminal ils ne se mettent pas en cascade mais font un pavé sur l'écran). Et enfin que lorsque que l'on met fin a un terminal avec le clavier (Ctrl+D) que la fenetre du terminal se ferme.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Je crois pas que tu trouveras chaussure à ton pied, mais regarde du côté de Butler ou Quicksilver.


----------



## Elesthor (4 Avril 2010)

La configuration est assez limitée ( en gros fond d'écran, les boutons de bordures, la menubarre et le dock + icones), tu n'aura pas le choix des gui en gtk et cie ...

Les raccourcis tu peux les configurer dans préférences sys, onglet clavier, mais honnêtement, utilises quicksilver (ou alors configure un raccourcis clavier CMD+espace qui pointe ver spotlight: tu tapes cmd+espace, puis les deux premières lettres de ton appli (par exemple sa pour safari puis entrée et là ça s'ouvre =)  ) 

Les agrandissements se font malheureusement à la main... (les applis qui te permettent de configurer ça sont pas encore très très au point. (Si tu viens d'un WM avec tilling (awsome,...) ça va vraiment changer (je parle en connaissance de cause) ).

Pour ton terminal tu peux faire cmd+w (ferme juste le tty) ou cmd+q qui ferme completement l'appli terminal.

Voilou, 


-- 
Elesthor, ex linuxien


----------



## numsix (4 Avril 2010)

pour un _tiling-like_ il y a sizeup qui marche plutôt bien, ...


----------

